# Aphonopelma Iodius



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Anyone got any info on the above?

Got one at the last MISC meet, cracking little spider despite the fact it isn't the most colourful. Not found much info about them, can anyone shed some light on it for me please?


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Anyone got any info on the above?
> 
> Got one at the last MISC meet, cracking little spider despite the fact it isn't the most colourful. Not found much info about them, can anyone shed some light on it for me please?


 
Hi Mike,

keep them similar to A.chalcodes and the other Arizona variants, they are tolerant of fairly cold conditions and are very easy to keep, generally a hard little North American terrestrial, no special care requirements.

-P


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Cheers buddy :2thumb:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Kamike said:


> Cheers buddy :2thumb:


No problem mate, care for these is a walk in the park!

Oh btw I would recommend you hang on to your iodius Mike, as they're virtually unseen over here in the hobby, I know only a handful of people who have them.

-P


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Yeah I thought they must be hard to find seeing that all the information is on American sites. Are they fast growing?


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

Kamike said:


> Are they fast growing?


Absolutely not! they are so slow to grow that you'll have lost all your hair and you'll be receiving meals on wheels before they reach juvenile stage! 

The first (and 2nd) UK breeding was from Colin Wilson (a mod and very friendly person on BTS forum). Any you find in this country will probably come from his breeding unless its an adult or large juvenile. As an Aphonopelma it is very slow growing but very long lived. Keep it dry but provide a water dish. The common name is Fresno County Brown but there are several other common names. They are found in large numbers in California, Utah and Nevada making rather common in the US.

Very easy to look after, rarely seem to eat, like to burrow, and are often found under rocks in their natural habitat probably as a source of water.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Agreeing with what Paul and Pete have already mentioned, best kept on the dry side with access to water. Also would like to add that personally I think they're one of the better looking _Aphonopelma_ I would never get rid of mine, its an awesome wee T. Although I really want _A.moderatum_ now too and TSS have juves.....

:gasp:


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Poxicator said:


> Absolutely not! they are so slow to grow that you'll have lost all your hair and you'll be receiving meals on wheels before they reach juvenile stage!
> 
> The first (and 2nd) UK breeding was from Colin Wilson (a mod and very friendly person on BTS forum). Any you find in this country will probably come from his breeding unless its an adult or large juvenile. As an Aphonopelma it is very slow growing but very long lived. Keep it dry but provide a water dish. The common name is Fresno County Brown but there are several other common names. They are found in large numbers in California, Utah and Nevada making rather common in the US.
> 
> Very easy to look after, rarely seem to eat, like to burrow, and are often found under rocks in their natural habitat probably as a source of water.


 
As Pete say's these are extremely slow growing, I'm luck to be the owner of 4 of these little guys from 2 different eggsacs i've confirmed at least one female from the last molt so i'm pretty happy with that. 



mcluskyisms said:


> Agreeing with what Paul and Pete have already mentioned, best kept on the dry side with access to water. Also would like to add that personally I think they're one of the better looking _Aphonopelma_ I would never get rid of mine, its an awesome wee T. Although I really want _A.moderatum_ now too and TSS have juves.....
> 
> :gasp:


Yep agreed keep on the dry side with access to a waterbowl or a humid corner for micro climate, oh and yes get yourself some moderatum chris they're a wicked little species.

-P


----------



## iiisecondcreep (Oct 29, 2007)

Poxicator said:


> Absolutely not! they are so slow to grow that you'll have lost all your hair and you'll be receiving meals on wheels before they reach juvenile stage!


I got a 1cm sling early 2009. It moulted May 2009, to about 1.5cm.

It hasn't moulted since :|


----------



## Elaine R (Feb 2, 2008)

Poxicator said:


> The first (and 2nd) UK breeding was from Colin Wilson (a mod and very friendly person on BTS forum). Any you find in this country will probably come from his breeding unless its an adult or large juvenile.


Colin says he cant take the credit for the first UK breeding of these as it was Toran who mated them while still in the States and got the first eggsac here in the UK.


----------



## mcluskyisms (Jan 24, 2010)

Paul c 1 said:


> Yep agreed keep on the dry side with access to a waterbowl or a humid corner for micro climate, oh and yes get yourself some moderatum chris they're a wicked little species.
> 
> -P


I need one, or maybe even two.... :hmm:

Here's a quick snap of my wee _iodius_ strutting its stuff.


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Good looking T there buddy :no1:

I will try and get a picture of mine tonight


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

These are some of my Iodius, from two seperate CB eggsacs...



















Cracking little species!
-P


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Not being left out in my own thread lol

Here's a pic of mine, about 2-2.5 inches


----------



## Paul c 1 (Sep 30, 2009)

Very nice mate.... any idea on the sex?
-P


----------



## Kamike (Aug 3, 2009)

Not got a clue buddy, will try and get confirmation when it moults next. Although that could be a while lol.

Such a placid little thing, infact its so placid its scared of food


----------

